# Trout Massacre 3/29PM



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Hit the flat about 4:30 and went to work. Current was ripping and the wind was howling but the fish were hungry. Caught 9 trout including 2 over 20 inches. I also caught this 30" red on the spook about 15 minutes before dark...He took me for a ride. Yakflies also broke off a red on the topwater and I broke off another 20+ inch trout that I think was huge. Really productive weekend inshore despite the weather.


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

really nicemess of fish there !! Congrats on a good day.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

*Good Catch, thnx for the pics*


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like yall had a good time. Oh yea, caught a few fish too.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

awsome pics + nice fish :clap


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Nice pic's and report. :clap


----------



## MCNABB51BOI (Mar 7, 2008)

you and tim killed them i see :clap. i went to my spot yesterday caught 1 nice flounder and broke off 2 nice reds on 6LB test i didnt have a chance. tex i tell u wat tho u better photoshop these like u did the other pics, or that place will be crowed quick hint hint lol


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Very good report and pic---BT66


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *MCNABB51BOI (3/30/2009)*you and tim killed them i see :clap. i went to my spot yesterday caught 1 nice flounder and broke off 2 nice reds on 6LB test i didnt have a chance. tex i tell u wat tho u better photoshop these like u did the other pics, or that place will be crowed quick hint hint lol


Thats fine...its cobia season!!! The pomps will be here soon too. Not to mention we will have to start fishing the lights soon...Im not sure when Im going to sleep.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *www.fishing (3/30/2009)*say man the dude with the glasses looks familiar.I think he fished on my boat one time with Bluh20fisher and i think it was you that had a 25 foot boat or something and was in iraq getting a tower built.Hows everything going.Havnt seen you in a while.Cobia fishing this year?


Yea thats us. Thats Tim(Yakflies) in the pic. Im good...Im out now. I have and will continue to cobia fish as long as they swim in the gulf!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

god job tex and tim


----------



## fishordie (Mar 11, 2009)

Congratulations! I haven't had a day like that in a while! Mainly because I am stuck in Auburn working on a paper as I type this. :banghead Luckily, the paper is on fishing, so it isn't too awful bad.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

WOW. a couple are those are some plimp specks!!! Nice catch!!!:clap


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

hey nice fatties. i've been getting a couple fat bellies myself. but no gator trout females. flats have been producing lately. but cant wait to go bang on some cobia and king, love it when the reel starts smoking! good job guys. hope to see you on the water. Capt Ollie, Team Bloody Waters


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Yea I have been wanting to get out there but the surf has been huge for weeks. Its been hard splitting my time between the pier cobe fishing and awesome inshore fishing. Cant wait for that calm late april early may weather pattern!


----------



## fishhunter38 (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats!!! Where did you catch them?:clap


----------



## irritation point (Sep 3, 2008)

Went out Saturday, when the water was good. Got out there after the rain, about 11:30. Fished untill 1:15. Caught 16 trout, 2 Flounder, 2 Red Fish. It was one of my best days ever. Caught them on 3" Gulp, New Penny. Fishing in Grand Lagoon. Caught them mostly in the grass. Went back out there Monday, water was as bad as it gets, Caught 4 Specks,2 white Trout.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice batch o' specks! That's some groceries!, Ha!

Lovethose Yaks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *fishhunter38 (4/2/2009)*Congrats!!! Where did you catch them?:clap


Most of them were in the corner of the mouth...

Choctawhatchee bay.


----------



## fishhunter38 (Feb 24, 2009)

I just got back from fishing on choctawhatchee bay and all we caught was one redfish and a bunch of catfish.


----------

